# Freezing French apple pie question?



## jezabel03 (Dec 19, 2002)

I know this is an extremely basic question, but I am something of a novice in the kitchen right now. Can I prepare a French apple pie (one crust, streusel topping) and freeze it to bake later? I have a few pie crusts in the freezer that I made for one-crust pies and want to make an apple pie in advance. Any help is appreciated! Thanks

~Jez


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I will defer to the experts, but... I've often frozen pie dough satisfactorily, and would imagine streusal would work as well.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It has been done, but the quality cannot be as good as fresh. The apples will exude water, and that water will seep into the crust. Your best bet is to freeze the dough in the pan, freeze the premade streussel, and make the apple filling not long before baking the pies.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Moromeg, I agree with you completely about not freezing a filled apple pie. I thought Jez wanted to know about freezing the dough and the streusel. 

Personally, I don't like to freeze ANY fresh foods. I use my freezer mostly for elements of dishes such as stocks, doughs (uncooked), some sauces, ready to bake scones, etc. I will occasionally use it for leftover soups or chicken made into the filling for a chicken pot pie, etc., but I've come to the conclusion that even such things as stews are not as good from the freezer. If I had garden produce to store or lived at a great distance from food stores, I'd use the freezer differently. Though I will confess I do keep some frozen Chinese dumplings on hand for snack attacks.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The secret of freezing two crusts apple pie is heating it up without thawing it first. Your fruits and crust won't be soggy. I never tried it with French apple pie though.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If you like the frozen pies at the grocery there should be no trouble translating that into your own......I check out frozen foods aisle all the time to see what could be used for personal cheffing....the major companies have already experimented, most of the time I agree with them...frozen mashed potatoes don't work for me though.
So check out the directions on Sara Lee's French Apple Pie and make your own.


----------

